# OLD Elgin bicycle w/ serial and model numbers



## melmash (Mar 23, 2013)

will someone please tell me where in the world i can identify this bike? i have model and serial numbers, yet i cannot seem to find the info on it such as year and style. help....please? any input would be greatly appreciated

i've added a couple of pictures...not the best shots, but maybe they will help


----------



## jpromo (Mar 23, 2013)

A picture would indeed be most beneficial to this wonderful cause! Serial would help after that but picture is the number 1 key.


----------



## melmash (Mar 23, 2013)

okay, thanks! i'll get some pictures and repost


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 23, 2013)

Could you post a picture of the headbadge? And post the model and serial #'s. Looks like a post war Monark built frame.


----------



## melmash (Mar 23, 2013)

*elgin*

here is a picture of the headbadge


----------



## bricycle (Mar 23, 2013)

Has some Elgin parts, but not Elgin... maybe a Monark Rocket


----------



## melmash (Mar 24, 2013)

*serial and model #'s*

model #505 213
serial #0120735

will someone tell me what to do w/ these numbers...is there an archive or list in order to reference them?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2013)

Monark made, but we'll hve to wait till the monark folks to chime in to help......


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've seen pre war Monark built Elgins but I'm sure that In the  immediate post war period Sears (Elgin) took bikes from whomever could supply them. My best guess would be 1946 or early 1947 prior to the name change to J.C. Higgins. Serial #'s don't seem to be exact in this period. One list places it in 46 and another in 47. Also might explain why it has Pharis or Carlisle Lightning tires (aka snakebelly tires). I had a 40's Monark Rocket (same frame) that also used big rivets for the headbadge like shown on the Elgin badge. 
 Of course it's possible parts were changed over time. 
Hope Phil chimes in.


----------

